# western midweight or pro?



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

Have '05 chevy 1500 crew cab and want to put a western plow on it. Went to 2 dealers and was givin different anwsers for what plow to install. which is right for my truck? was qouted $3,600 for midweight and $4,200 for pro. I don't want to kill the truck with too heavy or big plow. i'm installing 2nd battery and timbrens in front. Can anyone help me?


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I think you would also be asking 7 1/2 or 8 foot.

I have a 7 1/2 pro on my tahoe and I love it, occasionally the extra width of an 8 foot would help, but i can also fit in some smaller spaces. It's nice knowing that I have a very durable plow with the pro and I like the extra trip springs and shock absorber.

-Jer


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

*midweight or pro*

they said it would be a 7'-6" plow not 8 foot. i was just worried about the extra weight on the front axle! its an extra 150lbs and then theres the extra balance in the back. WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK PRO OR MIDWEIGHT?


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

with the half ton,, id probally stick with the 7.5 footer, take you few more pushs is all , i have the8 ft. pro plus , with pro wings on my 2500, its a heavy plow, almost too much,,


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Pro*

GO BIG OR GO HOME, Put the pro on it, you will be much happier. 150lbs really isn that much when you think about it. Thats like putting the small plow on the truck, and then you standing on the front bumper. PUT THE PRO ON, you'll be happy when another big storm hits.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

The pro Plow will be fine but I would NOt put over a 7'6" on a half ton.
The pro plow will be more durable and won't be as hard to break once it gets old.

Personally If it were my truck I would get the mid-weight, which is fine if your not beating the truck and plow, and if the truck and plow is taking a beating I would suggest getting a 3/4 ton and a pro-Plus Plow.


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

I bought an 8' pro and am glad i went 8' instead of smaller. It works great for me.

Darren


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Western's quick match plow selection tool doesn't list the Pro model as an option for your truck. The biggest it recommends is the 7'6" midweight with 550lbs of ballast. I assume the Pro would require more ballast so between the additional weight of the plow and the extra ballast make sure you wouldn't be overloading the truck. Also consider that the additional weight of the Pro is hanging 4' in front of the truck and the leverage will exert more than 150lbs on your front end. I suppose with the Timbrens you'd be able to carry the Pro but I'm not a big fan of using them to add more weight to the front end. What type of plowing do you plan to do with it? If your only doing driveways the midweight would be a good choice in my opinion.


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

I will be plowing mostly driveways. Maybe one or two lots to help some friends out , but alll my accounts are driveways. Thats alot everyone for your help . I new i came to the right place for information.


----------

